
YouTube’s Susan Wojcicki: 'Where's the Line of Free Speech... ' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/10/youtube-susan-wojcicki-ceo-where-line-removing-voices-heard
======
julienreszka
This is just a PR stunt, they are preparing for the audits from the White
House regarding their censorship practices.

They hope they have nothing to hide but they secretly know that they are
biased as f

------
zamazingo
This conversation would go so much smoother if we used the actual descriptive
term for "alt-right" and "far right": fascism.

However conflicting it may sound, arguments against freedom of speech and
freedom of expression cannot be supported in an economic of free speech /
expression. This is not actually a dilemma, because fascist politics are
incompatible with these freedoms; one cannot exist when the other is the norm.

And just like in any culture and community, the best way to counter fascism is
not incarceration and bans but heavy investment in high quality education, on
the one hand, and heavy communal shaming and stigmatization of fascist
politics and policies, on the other hand.

~~~
yeahigotgoats
anyone that is conservative, supports trump, and thinks the left has gone
insane is labeled alt right

~~~
krapp
> anyone that is conservative, supports trump, and thinks the left has gone
> insane is labeled alt right

Given that anyone in the alt-right would likely have all three of these
traits, it doesn't seem like an unfair assumption to jump to.

~~~
yeahigotgoats
i am all three, there is nothing alt about me

~~~
krapp
Then why didn't you support a more traditional Republican candidate?

Trump was the alt-right candidate, his campaign was as much a repudiation of
mainstream conservatism and Republicanism as anything else.

~~~
scohesc
You can support the party even though you didn't support the representative
being voted in.

